# 12 Days of Xmas ENTRY THREAD -



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Our annual 12 days of Christmas giveaway is OFFICIALLY OPEN!!!

You can see the prizes here - 
PRIZE LIST

To enter all you need to do is post *ONCE *in this thread between now and 11.59pm on the 11th December 2015

There are a couple of stipulations that I want to make you aware of First.

1) Only ONE entry per person (PLEASE DO NOT POST TWICE OR QUOTE ANOTHER POST - IT MESSES UP THE DRAW PROCEDURE. Your post number is your entry number)

2) A minimum of 50 posts is required to enter. (as long as you have 50 by the date (11th Dec) that's fine if you don't and are drawn as a winner the prize will be redrawn )

3) Postage to a UK address ( International Postage to be confirmed by sponsor)
Only one prize can be won if number is drawn twice and the person has already won another number will be drawn

4)ALL we ask is that if you Win you post a picture of the Prize On the Forum and do a review for DW and the Supplier in the 12 days review thread

5 If you feel you are unable to do this then please DO NOT ENTER - Goods should not be sold on but can be passed onto another DW member to fufil - please notify us of this - If these Rules are not followed you will face a Ban from DW

(We do not want to see Winning prizes for sale on any site -this could jeopardise the competition for future years if you cannot abide by the rules then please do not enter the thread)

All Entries must be claimed by 31st of January 2016 
Oh and as always the Admins and Moderators decision is final.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

DW


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, please and thank you DW and all the sponsors, Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

If there's room for a small one:thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

its that time again count me in !!! thanks to everyone who has took the time to donate ....good luck


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Best of luck everyone. Thanks again to all the sponsors


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Count me in


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Count me in, thanks for the fantastic prizes.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Can't wait


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I would like to enter too:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Count me in  

Thanks again to the sponsors and good luck to everyone (with more than 50 posts).


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Count me in please, good luck to all and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Yes please. Good luck everyone!


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

OOoohhh, Pick Me, Pick Me 

take it I'm in then


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Massive thanks to all the sponsors. I'm in


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm in!!!

Very exciting 12 days coming up!


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Yay I'm in too


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Me please


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

And me too please..:thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Count me in and a very merry Christmas 
And good luck to everyone.


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes please. Thanks to the sponsors for the amazing prizes.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks to everyone at DW I'm in please.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, fingers crossed for this year!!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

got to be in it to win it


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

For the first year i would like to be in please 

Huge thanks and merry christmas


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Count me in maties


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

defo in - quick question say i won a leather kit (i dont have leathers) would it be ok to see if another winner wanted to swap?

best of luck everyone and ta agin for the incredible prizes


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in too. Thanks all for the hard work.


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to DW for organising and all the sponsors for their contributions.....I'm in!


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Good luck everybody.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho Ho Ho... Nearly that time again


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck all. Thanks DW for another informative year and to all the sponsors whose generosity makes this possible.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Count me in...Many Thanks


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hell yea count me in


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Count me in again Whizzer. Thanks to the sponsors for this


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I will throw my name in the hat thanks


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Count me in please 😊 good luck to everyone


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Merry Christmas all 
Good luck to all entering this again this year

:thumb:

John


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Many thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in and remember folks, we are watching to make sure the rules are observed. Other than that, good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I love this time of year on DW. Thanks to all the sponsors and the DW team!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Merry Xmas everyone and good luck :wave:


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes please count me in!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

This is what makes xmas bearable 
I'm in.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Count me in, thanks DW for a great comp every year


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Many thanks to all of those donating this year and Merry Christmas to all DW members!


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks again for running the competition this year, good luck to all and please count me in


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Ooo and the fun begins, im in and Merry Christmas.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

A very Merry Christmas to all at DW!


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes please 
Thanks again to all the supporters and suppliers for the awesome prizes.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Count me in, and massive thanks to all the sponsors for giving us all the chance to win some nice goodies.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Please count me in, thanks for making the current damp days a bit brighter. :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Tis the season to be jolly 🏻


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes please, count me in. Thank you and the sponsors for this. What a brillant forum.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Yes please, anything to make these days less grey lol


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Hope never dies . I'm in.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Please count me. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Count me in

Big thanks to the sponsors for the amazing prizes :thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

You can count me In please


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Ooooh that time of year again. Count myself in


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Another year with amazing prizes!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great prizes again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone behind this - Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Best of luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Best of luck everyone. Thanks again to all the sponsors


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Ooo first Christmas for me on detailing world so excited for this time of year to come even more than usual! Good luck to all and thank you detailing world


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in thank you


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank for the hard work put in Wizzer - Good luck everyone


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you to all the sponsors and DW for their massive generosity:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

At last it's here, good luck to everyone.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Count me in, and many thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaaas

Xmas time


----------



## mcljot (Oct 12, 2015)

The suspense has been killing me –*good luck everyone!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Is it really a year already since the last one?
Fingers crossed and thanks to staff and sponsors of prizes.


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone and thanks to all the sponsors of this competition


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Woo! This time of year again! Good luck everyone! :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Good luck guys


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

Wahoo, count me in!


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

An exciting time of year because of DW! :thumb:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Please count me in, good luck all


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Its beginning to look a lot like christmas :lol:

Good luck all & again thanks to DW and all Sponsors.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

First time this year - feeling lucky! Cheers BW Admins for organising :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe this year is me turn. I'm in.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Count me in - thanks.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

yes please!! Thanks DW and all the generous sponsors!!!


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Please put me in the draw. First time I've entered! Cheers.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Best of luck all and Christmas greetings.:thumb:


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Count me in. Looks great again this year


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

Count me in, thanks to all the sponsors


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Count me in. Another great gesture by all sponsors there are some magic prizes. Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Count me in! This is why I love this fourm.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Very generous sponsors yet again. Count me in :thumb:


----------



## newshy.jn (Aug 9, 2015)

Count me in please happy christmas to everyone.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Best of luck everyone. Thanks again to all the sponsors and detailing world for running this comp.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

So looking forward to this


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

yes please.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes please Uncle Whizzer..


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

best time of year


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Consider this an entry from me please!

Huge thanks to everyone that makes this happen


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll have a go , Count me in please


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Fingers crossed, good luck everyone.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Best of luck to nobody else except me. :lol:


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Count me in, big thanks to all the sponsor's. Looks like enough prizes to do an advent calendar competition over 24/25 days, maybe next year.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm always in.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Add me to the queue please:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes Please. Thanks DW and Sponsors. :thumb:


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

🎄 Merry Christmas to all the sponsors, mods and fellow detailers. 🎄


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Count me in, the highlight of my detailing year!


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Some epic prizes there from generous sponsors cheers! I'm in for this one


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes Please!


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Merry Christmas Ya'll!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm in good luck guys


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow what a prize list. Count me in please


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in, thx for the opportunity!!


----------



## Pol147 (Sep 16, 2012)

Count me in please.


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, cracking prizes! Count me in as well please!


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in - could do with cheering up!


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

I would like to enter 12 Days of Xmas, Happy Christmas and thanks to DW and the Sponsors.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes please, count me in and many thanks to all the sponsors for donating such fabulous prizes again :thumb:


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Please accept my entry.

Good luck to one and all!

PS compliments of the season to everyone.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

And me !

Huge thanks to the forum and the sponsors. Livens up the run in to Christmas !


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Here's hoping I have enough posts
Good luck to everyone 
Thanks to all that have donated


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Count me in  

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Can a mod enter!? If so then pick me, I've never won.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Wooooooo hooooooooo, please accept my entry Santa.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm in, maybe this is my year to win a prize.
Good luck to all.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks to all the organisers and donators!


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Ooh getting excited now!! You know it's close when the entry thread starts! 
Best of luck everybody and Merry Christmas!


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes please. Thank you!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't have a UK postage address. Would it be possible to enter and then donate any prize to a UK charity?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Count me in please.
Thanks to DW and all the sponsors for this, it makes xmas all the more exciting.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm in too.
Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

count me in please,thank you DW and sponsors


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes please guys!


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome prize list , thank you sponsors .


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

nice prizes. thanks sponsors and an early happy christmas all you clean freaks


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Hope I'm one of the lucky ones


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Its that great time again. A DW Christmas. Enjoy everybody.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's to another fun Christmas at DW :thumb:


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Count me in thank you !!!!!


----------



## Mike1982 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes please, thanks and Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Count me in please and good luck to all.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Maybe this year my number will come in.

I'm in.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Happy Chrimbo hollipops everybody. 

As Duncan Bannatyne says, "I'm in." Oh, wait. He actually doesn't. lol. 

Cooks


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hope I'm lucky this year,count me in. Good luck everybody


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Aint christmas Brilliant


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Christmas comes but once a year, but I wish this competition would happen more often!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

lets hope i win something  thanx for sorting this out uncle whizzer


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Please throw my name in the hat.

Good luck to everyone and thanks again to all involved.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Hell yeah I'm in, big thanks to all involved and hope everyone has a great xmas:thumb:


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Count me in too
Fingers crossed


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Well here goes... Fingers crossed for all involved! 


Please be me :argie::lol:


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Let's see what happens. Thanks to all sponsors!!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in please:thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in, happy Christmas all!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Cuckoo 


Cuckoo


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

How did I miss this thread 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes please, and thank you to DW and all of the sponsors. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another year of fantastic prizes!!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes please and many thanks to DW and all the sponsors.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks to all who makes this happen. Much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Putting in my name in the hat, thanks to the sponsors.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in, thanks !!


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Can hardly believe it's that time of year again...and what a prize list this year.

Good luck everyone and a massive thanks to the sponsors!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Boom! Best of luck to all, and just to echo the comments already made, thanks to admin and sponsors alike


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys - I'm in.


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm In


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Count me in please.


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas all. Thanks and add me in


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes please.

Thanks to the sponsors.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm in please


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in and thanks to all the sponsors!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you to every one involved. Count me in.


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Count me in please :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Woo hoo. 
It's starting to feel christmassy now.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Count me in, thanks guys


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Its my first Xmas here! Count me in please!


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank-you, count me in please.


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Oooo exciting times. Best of luck everyone, and big big thanks to the sponsors and the admins/mods.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant! Can't wait!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ohh its officially nearly Christmas..


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Sky's entry posted.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I'm in 

Good luck to all.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Yes please and can I win this year,thank you


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Les go for it, last entry from me will not be here next year much.

Good luck everyone !


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Get in! :wave:


----------



## Hoody1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes please. Many thanks to everyone. Have a great Xmas to everyone.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

count me in


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Me Please and my old Cortina


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes pls & merry xmas to all 

Thanks to all the sponsors


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ooooh that time of year again.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

only just spotted this me please


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks all:thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks to DW and all the Sponsors involved


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks to the sponsors for making this possible, good luck everyone:thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Count me in. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Many thanks to DW and the Sponsors. 

Good luck everyone. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes please  Merry Christmas DW

Alex


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks to the Sponsors and DW generally


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Best time of the year, good luck everyone.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I'll enter


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm in. Good luck everyone, but especially to me


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

"It's the most wonderful time of the year........" Thanks all 🏻


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Xmas fellow detailers!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Count me in 
Thanks to all for running this :thumb:
Good luck everyone


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm in! Love this competition every year - great prizes again thanks to some great sponsors!


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes please , fingers crossed its my lucky year. 

Thanks DW


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm in.
Thanks for running this again


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Count me in 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in let's c if I'm lucky this year


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Please count me in. Thank you.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

After 4 years of winning nothing i think time has come lol 

Merry Xmas to everyone


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Count me in! Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

In it 2 win it!


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck folks!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

"I'll have some of that"


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

I am in .
merry Xmas to all.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck, and merry christmas everyone. Im all in


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Count me in please.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im in look forward to this every year and thank you to all the sponsers that have donated a prize with out them this wound not be running.
merry Christmas one and all,good luck to all that enter


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas I'm in


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Compliments of the Season to one and all.

Well done DW for another 12 Days of Xmas


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Fingers crossed for another year. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Count me in! Good luck everyone.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Count me in, good luck everyone


----------



## Gaz| (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes! This has came around again so fast 😵 Good luck everyone!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Count me in please. Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Count me in again, fingers crossed this year


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

wohoo. count me in sonny


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

how lucky would i be if i won again this year  
ps - thanks to all the sponsors which take part in this!


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Count me in too please ,good luck to everyone,but especially me &#55357;&#56859;,cheers,Den.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

More great prizes this year


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in, good luck everyone


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

Please count me in and Merry Christmas DW


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd like in. Good luck to everyone


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Count me in please, and goof luck everyone


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed ☺


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's me in


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I'm in :thumb:

Thanks to all the DW sponsors for making this possible :thumb:


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Count me in please - unbelievable generosity this year! :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Why not am in


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Always love a competition (and a review!) ;P


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## bloater (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like some good prizes here again this year, thanks to all for your efforts


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Go on then. I will give it another go. Brilliant prize list as usual. Thanks to all the sponsors. 

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good luck to everyone!!:wave:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas and good luck to everyone


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas, good luck


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

in it to win it


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Count me in ! Thanks ! Great opportunity !


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

Merry Christmas and good luck everyone !!!


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Why not it's Xmas after all 🏻🏻


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Good luck Everybody. Merry Christmas.


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

Count me in please!


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

My entry


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in and good luck to all who enter also a massive thank you to all the sponsors who give so generously


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

count me in :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2015)

Good luck one and all.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Nearly missed this - good job I was shopping for pressies and checked the ECC page


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes Yes yes!!!

Cannot wait


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep count me in good luck every1


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Couldn't miss the party!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

C'mon lucky #288 - count me in!

Thanks again for the most exciting 12 days of December #eva


----------



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

Count me in!!!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I hope everyone has a brilliant Christmas.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

well done DW and sponsors

count me in:thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I hope DW Santa picks me this year!!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Please put my name down cheers DW


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Gotta be in it to win it. Good show by the sponsors again this year!
Merry Christmas


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

In before the lockdown:thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Rodger I'm in


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Count me in, new car that needs the works


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd love to enter, thanks.


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Count me in. Cracking bunch of prizes.

Merry Christmas to all.

Regards Hooley.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Good luck everyone! :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you for organising this. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i would like to take my chances as well!


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

Yes please! Good luck to everyone entered, nice to have forums acting as a community


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas and good luck everyone!


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

I want to win
Thanks


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

It's that time of year again - I'm in and Happy Christmas.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Superb competition and thanks for all involved! 

Wish everyone luck! And merry Xmas!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Go on then... stick me name down as well...


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Count me in!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good luck everyone - still never won anything on this competition even after all these years!


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Me wants!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Blimey where did the time go since the last dw christmas comp...good luck to all...


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Can't wait!


----------



## barongreenback (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds great. Count me in


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2015)

Awe, go on then, never entered before.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I am in, and good luck to all..


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Merry Xmas all.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Count me in, Merry Xmas to all :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rude not to I suppose.
Happy crimbo everyone and best of luck


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Me please, I've been good this year!

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals!


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes please love this!!!


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Count me in.
Love the excitement of these.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

great prizes again


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh yes please, and a big thanks to the sponsors and DW team for pulling this off again.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

I'm in,fingers crossed


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Just found out it had started, count me in.


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

yes im in some great prizes to be won good luck everyone


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks DW for another epic giveaway


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

Like, do Bears poop in the woods? Count me in.

Fantastic list of prizes, credit to all the sponsors.


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Please count me in :thumb: And merry christmas to everybody!


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Fantastic prizes - good luck everyone!


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

Loads of amazing prizes, thanks for putting this on!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow how have I missed all these threads till now. A great effort by all those organising and contribution. Many thanks and top work!


----------



## Pips vxr (Aug 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed, good luck everyone.


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

Awesome idea


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe this Year luck will be on my side :lol:


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

I would like to enter!  thanks to all the sponsors for the amazing prizes and the DW staff for all the organisation of this amazing competition :thumb: Merry Christmas everyone! :thumb:


----------



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

Woo hooo I feel all christmassy !! Count me in please..


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Got to be in it...


To win it!


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumb:I'm in


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

'tis the season to be jolly!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Count me in!!

Thanks to everyone who help put this together.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Count me in too


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll have a go with this, prizes are tasty, well done!


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Wahoo, I'm in.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'll give it a go again.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

It's officially Christmas &#55356;&#57221;

Thanks to all sponsors and DW for their work in putting this together


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in why not


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Count me in, have a good Christmas guys hope you get all the detailing products you want :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope luck is on my side


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm in please. Merry Christmas to everyone at DW and many thanks to everyone who has donated a prize.


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

Fingers crossed to all!


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Wish me luck. Thanks D.W


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Always a great competition with awesome prizes, thanks to the sponsors. All the best, Chris :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Ho ho ho. Count me in guys and gals. Merry Christmas


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another excellent year, i'll take a seat at this table.

Thanks to the sponsors. Good luck everyone and Merry Christmas


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks to DW and all the sponsers


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

I would love to enter, Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm in like Flynn.

Whatever that means.


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Count me in please.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes please! Count me in! :thumb:


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Room for one more not so little one.

A massive thank you to DW & the sponsors for organizing & supporting this annual event.


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hoping for a little luck this year. 

Merry xmas!


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Best forum competiton on the web!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Count me in please, good luck everyone!


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

The best forum competition there is.

Hopefully I'll have some luck this year. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Again the forum and sponsors/traders have surpassed themselves. Good luck to all and merry xmas.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Please count me in hope everyone has a great Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Count me in :thumb:
Best of luck to all


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Please count me in too please 👍 merry Christmas everyone 🎄🎅🎄🎅


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

Fingers crossed


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

fingers crossed.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Excellent donations again this year. Count me in and thanks to all sponsors.


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## The captain (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes please. This is awesome


----------



## James RX8 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great prizes, good luck everyone!!!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Good Luck!!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Almost forgot about this, been so busy. Good luck all.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

In in!


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Pretty please


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

3.2.1. Dunk Duncan !!
I'm in. 

Gonz.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in, best of luck to all.


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

good luck to everyone and merry xmas


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## -Ash-ST (May 15, 2013)

Fingers crossed. Would love to be a part of this. Great oppourtunity and incredible prizes


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Good afternoon one and all! 

I've been waiting for this to come up all year long! 
I tried doing my bit this year with giving stuff away and creating a few gift boxes for the awesome thread we had going earlier in the year. Unfortunately due to my wife's ill health and my working schedule, I do not get the chance to post on here as often as I'd like to these days. 
I hope that in the new year, work should slow down a little and I'll be able to post a lot more frequently.

I wish each and every one of you the very best of luck in this years draw! And I'd like to personally thank the sponsors for their great efforts and donations to this site! 

I am a member of a few different forums, but always come back to this site as it's got the best community spirit! 

All the best everyone!


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh go on then - I'm in!! Best of luck everybody!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Merry xmas :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Fingers crossed this is my lucky entry


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

room for one more?

Kev


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll add my name to the list. Good luck to everyone.
Thanks to the kind sponsors yet again


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Count me in please, thanks


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Count me in :thumb: Good luck to everyone else who enters, and thanks to all the sponsors who donate the prizes we all hope to win!


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Good luck everyone and Merry Xmas!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks all DW again for another year. Hope to win something this time please  :thumb:


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd like to enter please


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

count me in please


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

Merry Xmas, good luck everyone!


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Count me in, Happy Xmas everyone!


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Merry christmas to all DW members!


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

Count me in  merry christmas guys


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Good luck and Happy Christmas guys and gals! 

Alan W


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks DW


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Count me in! Thanks to DW :thumb:

Merry Christmas and good luck to all


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Me too, Merry Christmas


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Count me in please


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Good luck everyone - maybe this time!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Yes please & thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Yes please.... Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Count me in! Thaaanks


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

Good luck 🍀 everyone


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

Count me in please.


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

Count me in aswell please


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Adam_B (Feb 23, 2015)

I bet i don't win lol


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Count me in please


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh Yes !!


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm in! good luck all and thanks to all the sponsors!


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

I would like to take part please.


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Gotta be in it


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you to all the sponsor's for suppling great prizes, Merry Xmas to you all.


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Got to be in it to win it! Some lovely prizes to be won!


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Awesome. I'm in. Thanks to all who set this up every year and the contributing manufacturers!


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh go on then!!!!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Massive thanks to DW and the supporters/sponsors again for the prize list


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

I never win anything but worth a go. Thanks for the all the great prizes, great opportunity


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Never win but hey ho in for a penny


----------



## Woody95 (May 7, 2015)

It'd be rude not to join in


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

im in


----------



## kvn618 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm in...


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Come on I'm feeling luck this year!!! 

I'm In!

Good luck everybody! Thanks again to the sponsors!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Just to be sociable...:wave:


----------



## ian68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

All the best everyone and thanks to the sponsors of the competition! Cheers


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Merry Crim....bo everybody.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

count me in please


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Count me in please!


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

ill give it a go please.


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

After years of anticipation and no luck... this is my year!! haha! The worlds best competition


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you to all that have donated. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Cant wait  

Thanks again for another excellent competition


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll have a wee go at this see if I can be lucky

Thanks dw as always


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

good luck everyone!


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm in. Good luck, all.


----------



## Karls (Apr 12, 2009)

I love this competition - never won a thing but still love it! Count me in please. Thank you!


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Let's hope I'm luckier this year than normal!


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Count me in please.Thanks


----------

